# Windows Home Server



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Microsoft is offering $50K in prizes for applications for Windows Home Server - see http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/windowshomeserver/partners/challenge.mspx for the challenge details. The top prize is $10,000 cash.

I've just verified that I can install and run TiVo Desktop 2.4a on the RC1 release although I haven't yet gotten HD Photos to work and I would expect that without a lot of effort, Galleon could be made to work.

This might be an excellent way to fund Galleon development!

The Windows Home Server RC1 release is free and the details are on the link above. If you've got a spare server/desktop to install this on, you might set yourself up for a nice cash prize. Microsoft has released an SDK for Home Server. The stated goals for Windows Home Server are that it "helps families with multiple PCs easily protect, connect and organize their digital pictures, music, documents, and videos." Galleon sure fits this model!

If you do decide to enter and need another tester, feel free to holler.

.../Ed


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

ewilts said:


> I've just verified that I can install and run TiVo Desktop 2.4a on the RC1 release although I haven't yet gotten HD Photos to work


After installing the latest JRE, HD Photos works like a charm.

.../Ed


----------

